# HO Reproductions



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Anyone know what has happened to HO Reproductions? Their website has disappeared! They are the ones that were re-popping injection molded, wheels, roll bars, Hot Rod exhausts, etc.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

He comes and goes on the bay. I don't know what his reason for not selling from the web site was. He hasn't sold there for a while now. I was watching one of those ford wagon listings on the bay and it ran out and he had but one listing for car cases left. Bummed me out too, as this week I was gonna get a couple of them wagons.  Maybe he's on vacation???


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe the Thought Police got him.

- Anonymous


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*I noticed he was gone as well*

He used to do the best chrome for tjet Hot Rods, that is about all he did, but it was excellent. Here was his email - [email protected]


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You know, there's something bothering me about this. Not only is he not listing on the bay anymore, but even the picture via the bucket for the one item I was watching is gone too. I hope he's ok, and I really hope I don't end up kicking my posterior for not ordering the bodies I kept procrastinating on...


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Joe, Are you sure that this guy did bodies? I need my memory jogged a bit. And what was his Ebay username?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Duh!! I'm thinking of HO Models out of AZ. This guy>>>> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200381138871&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT At least the picture is back up so I can mourn properly... Just a coincedence this guy disappeared at the same time. Sorry for the cornfusion!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

OH! ,........... you were talking about Tom Cammarata. I just ordered some stuff from him. He is still making stuff, just drop him an email. I picked up the glass for the Atlas Pontiac from him. I used to get all my Mopar decals from him too!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

BY the way Joe Tom still has a website up - it is here - http://www.homodels.com/


----------



## blord75 (Oct 2, 2010)

homodels.com


----------

